# Two Males, One Tank



## t3l01v (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm putting together a heavily planted 110gal.

I want to try and keep two male Bettas. I've talked to two "experts" at local pet shops, and they both agree that in a tank that large, so long as it's heavily planted and has plenty of shelter, I can keep two Bettas in one tank.

What do you guys think?

I've been successful in getting my one Betta now to get along with fan tailed guppies. He flared and attacked them at first, but I put him in a solitary container and flooded the tank with fancy guppies for a couple of weeks. He was mad at first, but then he got used to them. I fished most of them out later, and then let him loose in the tank, and he's not attacked anyone. It's been weeks, and he's getting along great.


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

What about a divider? To be safe.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

why would you want to divide a tank THAT size for just TWO fish lol


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

IMO I say go for it. But I am a person who believes in trial and error.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

It would be too depressing for me if they tore each other to shreds.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

Romad said:


> It would be too depressing for me if they tore each other to shreds.


That's why you watch em  and IMO in a tank that BIG it's unlikey they would fight


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

DarthMaul said:


> That's why you watch em  and IMO in a tank that BIG it's unlikey they would fight


 It's not THAT big...
My two fought and they both ended up dead...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Honestly I wouldn't try it. A tank that huge you have hundreds of possibilities for other fish. 

You could MAYBE do it without harm to the other fish but I don't see the point in putting tiny fish in a huge tank and hope that they won't kill each other. With bettas you never know.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

There's been a few of these posts in the last months. Honestly, I don't see a point of trying it. We all KNOW bettas are aggressive, so shouldn't we just accept that males shouldn't be housed together? 

I agree with 1f2f, you could have SO MANY options in a tank like that! Heck, you could get a few oscars.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

SaylorKennedy said:


> It's not THAT big...
> My two fought and they both ended up dead...


 
Well, I feel stupid, lol. I thought it said 10 gallon, not 110 gallon.
And I still don't think you should. I'd find other options.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I would do a huge fancy goldfish tank.. thats my next endeavor


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

That's what I would do, goldfish.

And if you think about it, a betta would only use like the top foot or so of the tank, making the bottom almost completely useless to them..


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH YEAH!! Goldies! Defiantly I'd do goldies.


----------



## t3l01v (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm not going to do only Bettas. I'm going to have a good mix of tetras and other fish.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

If you want more then one betta, why not make it a giant sorority???

Maybe have 10 female bettas then other small fish?


----------

